# Versenden von Wasserpflanzen



## Schwatze (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

wer kann mir etwas behilflich sein, bei dem Verpacken und Versenden von Wasserpflanzen.
Was sollte ich beachten, wo packe ich die rein ?

Danke !!!

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Versenden von Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Lutz,

ich habe meine Wasserpflanzen in Plastiktüten geliefert bekommen. Da war kein Wasser drin, eben nur feucht bis nass, das sollte für den Transport genügen. Die Pflanzen waren in mehrere Tüten gepackt und verschweißt, teilweise aber auch nur zugetackert. Drumrum viel Zeitungspapier. Das Ganze dann in Kartons. Hat gut funktioniert.


----------

